# Roaches escaping...



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey guys,

Im thinking of buying some roaches again as it makes sence as I'm buying all sizes of crickets which is costing a fortune...

I am looking at getting Turkish roaches or something similar simply because they are cheaper (on a very tight budget atm)...then upgrading to dubias the beginning of next year!

I had Turkish roaches a while back and just remember it ending in a disaster and tones of escaped roaches although I had Vaseline around the top of the rub...

Just wondering if anyone has any tips or ideas on how to keep climbing roaches without the escaping...

Many thanks


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

You shouldn't need Vaseline with Turkistan roaches because they can't climb smooth surfaces so maybe try them instead


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

imginy said:


> You shouldn't need Vaseline with Turkistan roaches because they can't climb smooth surfaces so maybe try them instead


Ah brilliant, must have been a different kind I had, been that long since I had them!


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

IceBloodExotics said:


> Ah brilliant, must have been a different kind I had, been that long since I had them!


Yes I got muddled up there for a second between turkish and turkistan roaches. 

Turkistan Roaches aka red runners are very fast breeding roaches that can't climb and are really cheap. 

Some people don't like them because they move so fast but I like them and my dragons love them. 

Here is a link to some on ebay
100 x Small Turkistan Nymphs Cockroaches Roaches Livefood Red Runner | eBay


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

So both these and dubia's cant climb?


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

lewkini said:


> So both these and dubia's cant climb?


Dubia can't climb smooth surfaces which is the same as Turkistans and Discoids.


----------



## Tyzer (Nov 11, 2012)

Could have been lobster roaches that's way I use I got a tub food gel and 500 lobster roaches for 30 posted already had over 100 baby's in a week :no1:


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

My experience with red runners aka Turkistans, is that things have to be perfect to prevent escapes. The adult males can fly/glide short distances, so lids must be very tight. Even the creation of very slightly dirty surfaces on boxes (that can happen over time) can result in escapes. Sometimes condensation on the sides can also aid escapes.

If escapes are going to result in big problems with nearby properties, or other family members, I wouldn't use this species.


----------



## Tomshady (Aug 14, 2013)

cant you just put a lid on the rub with loads of small air holes using a hot soldering iron or heat up a small phillips screwdriver


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

I find that the sort of larger plastic box that you might use for roaches, do not have lids that properly seal. So if small roaches can climb, they can get out through those gaps. A line of vaseline is an option, but if it gets dirty I have seem red runners climb that. Yes it works almost all the time, but if it failing once is 'disaster' then I would avoid red runners and lobsters.


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello I use all sorts of tubs but the basic 80L tub used by many as you can get them in a supermarket for £6-£8 has a lid.
No vaseline is needed.
All you need to do is cut a hole half the size of the lid
Then cut some 0.5 or 1mm netting.
Cut it 1 foot larger all around the lid so it has over hang all around it. the lid pushed down will now stop even banana roaches from flying to the top and walking out. I have thousands of turks and never get any escape this way.


----------



## TheGuvnor (Apr 26, 2013)

I had Dubia escape about 3 months ago. Not sure on the amount as I was away for 2 nights, got back a noticed a few on the lid. It was a malfunction of the metal mesh which at the time was gaffa taped. It had fallen through and basically made a ladder from the egg cartons to the outside world:lol2:.
I have found several since. Even one yesterday. And adult male in a stack of paperwork. At the other end of the house.
Be grateful of the cold weather to kill the little buggers off that got out.


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

I've had a few escape, but I have thousands, of turkistan and dubia's.. I think the problem with.Turks is they can fit through the gap between the glass sliding doors of a viv, there's usually one that escapes after I feed my young beardy.. Haven't figured what to block the gap with yet.. :-/

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------

